

Tweetie Extension for Chrome - gio
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&tl=en&u=http://elweb.tumblr.com/post/625626937/tweetie-extension-for-chrome

======
adbge
"It's a super simple extension that puts a button on the browser to share
links easily using Tweetie for Mac."

I really wish HN submitters could somehow tag articles mac-only or something.
Or maybe just put a bit more consideration into article titles or forgo
submitting some things altogether.

I don't have anything against OS specific news, but Chrome (and Chromium) run
on a lot more than just OSX. Sort of feel like anything for Chrome also ought
to be compatible with those systems.

------
peregrine
It doesn't even do anything, its just a icon?

~~~
vibhavs
No.

From the page itself: "When you click [it] opens a new message in Tweetie with
the url and title of the page you are viewing. If you select a piece of text,
that text appears in the new message window instead of the title page."

